# Pittsburgh Speaker- Morris Foundation Info



## CarolinaCasey

GPGRC is hosting a guest speaker at the March meeting to discuss participation in the Morris Foundation Lifetime study. 

March 20, 2014 at 7:30 pm 

Guests welcomed and encouraged. 

Pizza!!!! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bump 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lestat1978

I'll pass this along to my vet. Maiya's next round of classes start that night, so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Claire's Friend

She's a wonderful speaker, shouldn't be missed !!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That's great to hear!


----------



## lestat1978

Turns out I had the day wrong for Maiya's classses, so I'll be free that night after all.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That's great!! It should be an informative evening!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bump! 

Don't forget to come hungry. There will be pizza!


----------



## solinvictus

Thought I would bump this up again. It is such a worthy cause for all of us. Anyone who is near enough and has the time should attend.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bump. 

A week from tomorrow


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bumping this up!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bumping 

This is tonight!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Bumping again!'


----------



## Ljilly28

I wish Maine and PA were closer, bc I would love to hear this.


----------



## solinvictus

Nancy Kay Clark, representative for Golden Retriever Life Time Study gave a nice presentation last Thursday evening. Hopefully, she inspired many in the area to sign up. There were a few dogs at the meeting that are in the the program. It was great to see those lovely faces.


----------

